# The Funnies: Home Theater and Music Cartoons Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Post your Home Theater and Music associated cartoon finds here!

I'll kick it off... (not sure why image doesn't load...but link works)


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Th Funnies: Home Theater and Music Cartoons Thread*

Rofl!!! Just like home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Th Funnies: Home Theater and Music Cartoons Thread*

Awesome idea! I used to love looking at these cartoons in the Audio magazines!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Heres another good one...


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

OK, I'll bite:

http://lowres.cartoonstock.com/theatre-home_cinema-home_theatre-home_theater-drive_in-drive_in-dthn78_low.jpg


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Good one! Hmm... that gets me thinking...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Happy Friday!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

A bit dated but still funny.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> Happy Friday!




That's great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

robbo266317 said:


> A bit dated but still funny.


Hysterical


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

hits too close to home!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

This one hits home!

http://lowres.cartoonstock.com/children-stereo-stereo_sound-surround_sound-crying-babies-abr1326_low.jpg


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^^ LOL ^^^


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Agreed, that one hit it out of the park! Do we really carry this stuff too far!!!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Tonto said:


> Agreed, that one hit it out of the park! Do we really carry this stuff too far!!!


ummm... yes>


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

:-/


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Another hot topic...

http://usr.audioasylum.com/images/2/29607/speaker_cables.gif


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> :-/




Yes. My life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh... man.... these are so funny.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

>


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.ultrahighendreview.com/uploads/images/forumimages/cartoon01.jpg

I guess he should have nicknamed his 1st wife after one of his pieces of gear!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ah, The cost of owning good sound equipment...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I hope I didn't already post this...?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

robbo266317 said:


> Ah, The cost of owning good sound equipment...


So painfully true!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Good one:neener:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good one Todd. Made me think of this one. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL... that's hysterical


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

FBI Warning Notice


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

What not to say...


----------

